
Google tries again to kill the password, tests new auth idea via your phone - ourmandave
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3018028/security/google-authentication-phone-test-password-itbwcw.html
======
kwhitefoot
This doesn't just kill the password it also makes it difficult to have
multiple personas on the web.

It also locks out those who do not have a Google approved always on-line
device.

~~~
Canada
> makes it difficult to have multiple personas on the web.

Google is already moving in that direction, often requiring phone number
verification to make full use of an account.

------
MajorLOL
"If you always have your phone on you..."

How is this clearly not a deal-breaking problem? Tons of people don't have
their phone on them 24/7.

Lets just say I lost my phone. Now I want to log into iTunes to use the find
my phone feature. But I don't have my phone to use to auth.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Backup codes you've printed out and stored safely, as is usually done with 2
factor auth.

------
deedubaya
The formatting on this article makes it nearly unreadable. My eyes are nearly
bleeding.

